# Gender and Enneagram Tritype



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

leafstone said:


> Female 4-9-5 here.


Make that 6-4-9 :x


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

This is why I like statistics lol. So many 4's on here for some reason. Maybe 4's are more drawn to personality typing for whatever reason?


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Female 7-4-1


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

Female 7-8-3


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Female, 548. 

Interestingly, this poll actually seems to reflect an online poll result that I saw done by Enneagram Institute (although people self-typed by doing their questionnaire so a lot of people were probably mistyped) where most of the people who answered were women and 4 was the absolute most common type, then 2. 

I wonder how much overlap there is with gender roles here as I can see how both 2 and 4 are types that depict women more stereotypically (emotional, caring for other people).


----------

